# Rat stealing food from her cagemates



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

One of my rats Lily, seems to have a nasty habit of stealing her cagemates Dizzy and Dani's food..
while they are trying to eat it. :l
and it starts fights. nothing serious, no blood or injuries.
Just Lily being a bully. Is there anything y'all can recommend to help me deal with this?
If there is anyway to. 
Dizzy can hold her own, being the oldest, but I worry about Dani, since she is only maybe 9-10 weeks. 
so she is still pretty small compared to my other 2 girls who are about a year old.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Just a rat being a rat, if you worry one isn't getting enough to eat because of it, feed her a little bit separately.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Yea. I got a food thief right now. 2 new little gals and one is a sassy food hog. They both are growing fat and happy, so i figure the victim is finding the stash and eating on the sly.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

I think everybody's had at least one food hog ♥ My Willow and Charlotte will play tug of war and tackle each other for anything good, and they're sisters.

As long as everyone getting enough to eat then all's well that ends well. 
As 1a1a said, if you become worried about someone not getting enough you can separate her for a few minutes so she can get a good meal in her belly. <-- I doubt that anybody's going to bed hungry though. 

If a rat really is hungry then they'd make sure no body was gonna take their food... because with ratties a stolen pea means war! Haha


----------

